# what is hydragrid?



## JackMcHale

i was looking through the amd control center and i clicked it and now my screen keeps turning on and off and mycomputer keeps telling me the GPU failed but has recovered.


----------



## voyagerfan99

It's used for multi-monitor management. If you're only using one LCD then just disable it.


----------



## JackMcHale

oh ok and also im using a 32inch tv for a monitor and i cant get stuff to focus. its all blurry any ideas?


----------



## CrazyMike

JackMcHale said:


> oh ok and also im using a 32inch tv for a monitor and i cant get stuff to focus. its all blurry any ideas?



I use my 32"TV for a monitor too, Just go into the control panel (mine is NVIDIA) and adjust resolution. As well as settings on TV itself.


----------



## JackMcHale

ok so ive set it, its at max resolution running 1080i
But nothing is "clear" everything is still a little blurry especially my text


----------



## voyagerfan99

What cable are you using to send the signal to the TV?


----------



## JackMcHale

i was trying with dvi. hdmi. and the regular one i forget the name of lol


----------



## voyagerfan99

JackMcHale said:


> i was trying with dvi. hdmi. and the regular one i forget the name of lol



So even with HDMI your font was blurry?


----------



## CrazyMike

Weird... Have you tried changing settings on your TV?


----------



## JackMcHale

yeah i did.. its weird lol

oh well it looks great on my 22inch monitor im happy with this lmao


----------



## CrazyMike

Just curious.... what kind of video card are you using?


----------



## JackMcHale

saphire radeon 6950 2gb


----------



## CrazyMike

well that sure is a nice card.

I have never used a Radeon card, what kind of control panel does it have. I'll download it and figure it out.


----------



## CrazyMike

Stupid question, but have you taken a look at this:

http://support.amd.com/us/kbarticles/Pages/UnableToSetGPUScaling.aspx


EDIT: Another stupid question, Updated drivers?


----------



## JackMcHale

yeah ive messed with the scaling and im having some serious issues with it now.. my pc keeps installing the 6990 drivers.. not the 6900 series driver or a driver specifically for the 6950. trying to get it sorted now.


----------



## JackMcHale

i have the correct drivers on there now and its just flashing to a black screen and unable to load anything


----------

